# How often can you train calves?



## ShaqFu (Apr 12, 2003)

I've heard a few times that calf training (and ab training) is better off done more often than the standard once a week or so.

My calves are a pretty serious weak spot in my training at this point, so I was thinking of stepping it up to two calf workouts a week.

Good idea? What do you think?


----------



## tjwes (Apr 13, 2003)

Two x wekly is fine,Arnold trained his daily back in the day as did most bodybuilders.To get serious growth always keep them guessing,go light one day for high reps then go heavy the next time.Try doing super sets and giant sets also.Make sure you use a full range of motion ,you will never get calves using too much weight and just going half way up and down.


----------



## Pylades (Apr 13, 2003)

I've found that 2-3x a week doing high reps and max reps work best for me, try experimenting a bit with different approaches.


----------



## Fit Freak (Apr 13, 2003)

2 -3 times per week....if you train hard enough more like 2.  I agree with the above comments....make sure you work through a number of rep range schemes for complete development as well as to see what works best for your body.  Personally I train in the 8-20 range...but mostly around 10-15.  Also make sure you work the soleus as well as the gastrocnemius.


----------



## Yanick (Apr 13, 2003)

Everyone is different (god isn't that phrase getting annoying), i used to never work calves and even when i did i was doing everything half assed.  Once i started really hitting calves on a consistant basis and worked hard, a once a week workout is all i really needed.  I've really brought my calves up since i started really concentrating on working them, although they are still a bit overshadowed by my other bodyparts i'm confident that in time all will even out.


----------



## ShaqFu (Apr 13, 2003)

Thanks for all the input! 

One more question.. how many sets would you guys be doing on average?

Right now, I average about 6-9 sets (all sorts of rep ranges, I've heard that before.. and I really do think it helps) at the end of my leg workout.


----------



## tjwes (Apr 13, 2003)

Three exercises ,4 sets each. The calves are usually a stubborn muscle and is slow to respond ,they can take a lot of work.Make sure to always get a good stretch as well as a 2 second contraction.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 13, 2003)

If your goal is growth in your calves and you plan on working them hard and heavy, two times per week is sufficient.


----------



## 1SmoothTE (Apr 13, 2003)

*Calves*

If you have too much fat in the calve area, do ya'll reccomend higher reps and lower weight for the best fat loss?  

Just curious?

Eric


----------



## Yanick (Apr 13, 2003)

Spot reduction is a myth.  If you want to lose fat on your calf's, abs, or anywhere else for that matter you will need to decrease overall bodyfat, aka diet.


----------

